# Dice Roller 1.1 Test



## Morrus

Testing new functions on the dice roller - COUNT, DISCARD, REROLL, EXPLODE

Also testing streamlined view and favourite saved die rolls list.


----------



## Nagol

How likely is it to add other types of dice rolls?  I'm thinking of _Ars Magica_'s stress die (1d10 rolled, if a 1 is rolled, roll again and multiply result by 2, cumulative; 0 is counted as a zero on the first roll, but a 10 for '1' rerolls).


----------



## Morrus

Nagol said:


> How likely is it to add other types of dice rolls?  I'm thinking of _Ars Magica_'s stress die (1d10 rolled, if a 1 is rolled, roll again and multiply result by 2, cumulative; 0 is counted as a zero on the first roll, but a 10 for '1' rerolls).




It's possible, but people will have to explain them in detail.  I'm not going to be familiar with anything not already there.


----------



## LightPhoenix

I didn't see a REROLL test, so...

[EDIT]So there's an issue - obviously in the third example all the d6 dice should be 6 (while the d4 are presumably ignored).

[EDIT2]I also want to test EXPLODE with a value of 1, but I'm afraid of crashing the boards or something.


----------



## Nagol

The die in question is a d10, marked 0 - 9.



			
				4th edition Ars Magica (free PDF) said:
			
		

> A *quality die* is useful in situations where there is a chance of extraordinary success, but no risk of devastating failure. Read the number as rolled; a 0 counts as 10. If the result is 1, you may roll the die again, doubling whatever number comes up. If a second 1 comes up, reroll and quadruple the next number; a third 1 means multiply the result by 8; and so on.
> 
> 
> A *stress die* is rolled when a character is in a critical situation.  People under stress are scared and therefore give it all they’ve got. They are capable of extraordinary feats but can also make disastrous mistakes. Stress rolls can also be called for in situations where there is a chance of great success or abysmal failure, even if the situation is not particularly stressful. If you roll a 1 on a stress die you may roll the die again, doubling whatever number comes up, and so on, just like a quality die roll. If you initially roll a 0 on a stress die, it counts as a 0, not a 10, and you usually must check to see if you botch. To check for a botch, roll again. This second die is called a botch die. If your botch die comes up 0 your character has botched—something has gone horribly wrong. Your character has failed, regardless of the final modified score of the die, and some special penalty, devised by the storyguide, generally applies. In particularly tricky situations, you may have to roll more than one botch die. Each extra 0 rolled increases the severity of your failure. Note that any result other than a 0 on a botch die is disregarded.




The number of botch dice is highly variable and situation specific and is probably best handled as a second dice roll in the message.


----------



## jonesy

LightPhoenix said:


> [EDIT]So there's an issue - obviously in the third example all the d6 dice should be 6 (while the d4 are presumably ignored).



Why? Aren't they rerolled just once?


----------



## Morrus

LightPhoenix said:


> [EDIT]So there's an issue - obviously in the third example all the d6 dice should be 6 (while the d4 are presumably ignored).




It only rerolls once. Just because you rerolled a 3 doesn't mean it's guaranteed to come up a 6!


----------



## Thanee

Nice feature. 

Only the d10 color... that doesn't work too well... 

Can you combine those? i.e. Dice Pool and Exploding Dice would often be used together.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Morrus

Yes, you can.


----------



## LightPhoenix

Morrus said:


> It only rerolls once. Just because you rerolled a 3 doesn't mean it's guaranteed to come up a 6!




I told it to reroll anything below a 5, unless I misunderstood the text field.

[EDIT] Unless you mean it only re-rolls once, in which case that's not strictly how something like Brutal 1 (to use a 4E example) works.


----------



## stonegod

Lets try my goliath's athletics roll.


----------



## renau1g

Let's try Brutal waepon


----------



## renau1g

Test

edit: Ah, good it does show that the 5 is re-rolled. Just wanted to confirm.


----------



## Neonchameleon

Morrus said:


> It only rerolls once. Just because you rerolled a 3 doesn't mean it's guaranteed to come up a 6!



So why does your 3d6 reroll 5 or less come up with three 6s?


----------



## Morrus

Neonchameleon said:


> So why does your 3d6 reroll 5 or less come up with three 6s?




Because I rolled well.


----------



## jonesy

Hmm.

Edit: huh? I rolled 8d4 and it says 7 of them are 4? How is that possible?


----------



## Morrus

Ah, maybe I'm wrong!  I can't remember how the code was now!


----------



## Aldern Foxglove

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post, but is there any way to sblock rolls?  With full attacks and the like the dice take up a great deal of space and it would be handy to know if there is a way I am missing for only those who wish to look at the rolls to access them.


----------



## Morrus

Not sblock specifically (it's not part of your post), but there is a streamlined view.  See the bottom of the dice roller for more info.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove

Excellent, thanks for the quick responses, very much appreciated.


----------



## Nebten

Sadly, the streamline view leaves that box show up in every post on the boards and that can be even more annoying then the big dice.


----------



## LightPhoenix

I don't see the streamline box on your post, or any post without a dice roll.


----------



## Calmet

-please delete-


----------

